# Wireless Network Detected, but Internet Explorer Wont Connect to network??



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, Have a problem there, Just reinstalled a fresh copy of Windows XP and WAS having problems having my Linksys 802B wireless card but now it finally detected.. just reinstalled the driver. Now another problem is.. when I double clciked INternet Exploroer, webpages dont load up. A box pops up tp ask if I want to workoffline or Connect. I click on COnnect, and the box then said " No connection to the internet is currently avaiable." The thing is that my wireless adapter is already connected to the DSL in perfect signal connections. 

I then went to to Network COnnections folder, There are 3 icons, one says Incomming, the other 2 in the LAN or HighSpeed Internet section says 1394 Connection, and Wireless Network Connection Enabled. On the far left column, i clicked on Create a New Connection. I clicked the option of " Connect to the internet" , then "Setup my Connection Manually.". Then " Connect Using a broadband connection that is always on." .. because I dont need a login name and password. After clicking NEXT and Finished, ..nothing happened.. i clicked on IE again, and same thing pops up. I tried doing the 2nd option to let u enter the ID and password BUT disable the prompt to log in with a username and pw.. still dont work. 
What gives? How do i fix this problem? Any help is appreciated. thnx.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need another connection.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> You don't need another connection.
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> ...


I did the Netsh int ip reset reset.log and it worked, But when I did the *netsh winsock reset Catalog * , it siad " The following command was not found: winsock reset catalog."

So im not sure what that means, the command wasnt reconized. If it helps, some info on my system. Xp professional Versional 2002, P4 2.66ghz, 512mb ram.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It means you don't have SP2 installed I would guess.

If you don't have SP2, try this Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions.


----------



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> It means you don't have SP2 installed I would guess.
> 
> If you don't have SP2, try this Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions.


I dont think I have Sp2, I dont see it anywhere on the Basic Info page what not. But regardless, I did try the WInsock Fix All program you recommended, and when I loaded it up, it said in green " No problems found" ANd below sh owsa list of files to Keep. 
The files are 
Mswsock.dll, 
winrnr.dll, 
nwprovau.dll, 
and rsvpsp.dll.

Is it prettyy sure that the winsock is corrupted? Could it be another glitch somewhere, or something I didnt do in setup for connections?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's see if you are communicating at all with the router.

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be almost anything, let's see what Terry asked for.


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

I was having a similar problem. Are you using any type of encrytion key/password to connect to your wireless internet>? If so, disable your encrytioon key then try to open you explorer.


----------



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

hey all, i got it working now, thanks for your help. SInce it was a new installation of xp, i THOUGHT it was A FRESH copy of it til someone told me they installed a new one on top of the old one.. so all i did was just reinstall a fresh copy formating the HD since the HD was supposedly empty at first. Thanks for your help !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's certainly one good way to fix things! Be sure to grab all the Windows updates now. It takes some time depending on your starting point, but they install real easy with a fresh Windows.

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

